# So much for the future.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

While everybody is clamoring about Marbury, ask yourself some questions.

1. Are the Knicks a contender now?

2. Will this trade make them a contender in the next 3-5 years?

3. Have you noticed that Marbury has yet to win a playoff series?

4. Does this help the Knicks cap situation?

5. Did you realize the Knicks just traded two first round picks and a quality young PG?

6. Were you one of those people clamoring for the Knicks to rip everything down and build for the future? Isn't this trade the opposite of what you craved?

Sigh... Now you know why Dolan wants to compete. New Yorkers get EXCITED about impending mediocrity.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Correction. They ALSO traded Lampe, another cog of the future.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

but there never was a future, Rashidi. what I mean is, Knick fans are caught between two unattractive positions: 1) dreaming of a rebuild that will never happen and 2) getting excited over built-to-win now scenarios that don't pan out bc they're imperfect bc of the parts we have PRECISELY bc the Knicks never rebuild. It's a Catch 22. I basically agree with your points, esp. now that Lampe seems to be included, but I'd rather get excited about the change that has happened rather than the sensible, hypothetical rebuild that will never come.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Have u noticed that KG hasnt won a playoff series so U wouldnt be happy with KG either. Last year the Suns were the closet to beat the Spurs and Marbury was hurt and couldnt shoot. If he wouldnt have gotten hurt they would have won the series.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I absolutely agree with you. THis team is not a champion. And there is no way to get better. 
1)They have no first rounders for the next 2 years.
2) They have nothing left from the drafts from the last 2 years with potential (Lampe and Vujanic gone).
3) The center is about 68 years old, and is in serious decline.
4) Houston is getting older, and has knee problems.

There is no youth on the team, no way to get younger.
C Mutumbo
PF Thomas
SF Van Horn
SG Houston
PG Marbury.

Does anyone really think this is anything but a mediocre 1st round playoff team (and only in the East, might make the second round).


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Its stupid to rebulid around Euros anyways u say Marbury hasnt won a playoff series. Euros cant win the are regular season players. Thats is why its stupid to do that any way.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I too am estatic to have Marbury and Penny on the team. However, considering Marbury is in the middle of his career, and Penny is nearing the end of his, I wonder just how much better off the Knicks would have been to keep the capspace (Dyess and Ward) Lampe, Vujanic, and the 2 first rounders. The first of which is unprotected. Knicks better make the playoffs this year, I won't be pleased about losing another lottery pick.

On a side note, I wonder if Phoenix will cut Ward. That would enable us to trade F-Will for Darius Miles (although it can't be straight up), and then re-sign Ward to backup Marbury.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I wouldn't bother too much about Lampe and Vujanic, they would become just a solid 10 ppg starters in 2-3-4 years- I think It's not worth to wait that long.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marbury did leave when he was a freshman so he can player a little longer htan the players that are retiring now.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Vujanic is already developed. He's allegedly better than Marko Jaric right now, and Jaric is scoring around 10 ppg. Vujanic isn't some 18 year old waiting to be developed. Take a look at Gordon Giricek and Manu Ginobili.

As for Lampe, he's 18... I would think he'd be putting up more than 10 ppg in 4 years, seeing as how he was a lottery talent. Now that I think about it, he reminds me of Tom Gugliotta more than Dirk Nowitzki. I think you could get 15 ppg from Lampe.

Point is, two guys that will probably be starter quality in 4 years (in fact, Vujanic is starter quality now), plus TWO first round picks (one unprotected) were traded.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They could be quality regular season player but once the playoffs start Euros are *****es especiallly in the east.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> If he wouldnt have gotten hurt they would have won the series.


:laugh:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

they would have wat are u laughing at.:uhoh:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Last year the Suns were the closet to beat the Spurs and Marbury was hurt and couldnt shoot


LMAO

The Suns got a lucky win in game 1 off of 2 chucks.

The Nets were the closest of all the teams. They fought the Spurs hard in every game, and had a lead in game 6. The Lakers were also closer, since they were a Horry 3 away from a 3-2 series lead.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They were did u see the games they were all very close.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> they would have wat are u laughing at.


Yep, they were so close last year that your GM decided to trade away your best player. Makes sense to me. You think if Colangelo thought the same way you did, he would have traded away Marbury? Obviously not.

Plus, every series the Spurs played in went to 6 games. The Suns were just as close as everyone else.

Another thing, the Suns had their chance, but they didn't win. Simple as that. Would-coulda-shoulda.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Vujanic is already developed. He's allegedly better than Marko Jaric right now, and Jaric is scoring around 10 ppg. Vujanic isn't some 18 year old waiting to be developed. Take a look at Gordon Giricek and Manu Ginobili.


Manu and Giricek had much bigger influence to european-bball than Vujanic has at the moment. Vujanic is just a shooter while Manu has much better D, and Vujanic is not as "allround" player as Jaric- All I'm trying to say is Knicks didn't loose much.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats cuz colngleo **** up the team when he traded Bo Outlaw its his fault the team is like this.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The reality is that the New York Knicks were never going to blow up the team and do a complete re-build. They were also never going to get much cap relief to be able to sign players like they just received.

This trade is a steal for the Knicks who now become a respectable Eastern team and have a shot at winning a playoff round.

Isiah now has one of the top PG's in the league Marbury, along with a guy who can be one of the best 6th men in the league with Penny. KVH puts up solid numbers at SF/PF and you have Kurt Thomas and Mutombo inside. If Houston is healthy that's a nice lineup.

He gave up two guys with 'potential' to be great or be busts in Lampe and Milos. He got rid of a bad contract in Eisley, and a player they wanted to dump in Ward. Dice was too big a risk to re-sign for the money and length of contract he will get.

Suns are tanking for the highest lottery pick plus get the NY pick this year. Will either of those picks get them a player like Marbury, or even like Penny. Who knows? They could get nothing from those picks in the end.

Big win for the Knicks. If Lampe, Milos, and the lottery pick pan out then MAYBE the Suns can win this trade in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Vujanic is just a shooter while Manu has much better D, and Vujanic is not as "allround" player as Jaric- All I'm trying to say is Knicks didn't loose much.


What? Vujanic drives more than he shoots. Not as much as Ginobili, but Ginobili does it because he can't shoot. Vujanic is also faster and has better handle than Ginobili, more suited to the PG position.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

have you ever seen vujanic play???i havent


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> have you ever seen vujanic play???i havent


I have.

Vujanic maybee faster in the terms of speed but he isn't as explosive, and his drives seems predictable to me. And he is undersized sg playing pg- shoot first pass second (or even third?) pg.
Conclusion: Vujanic is not that bad at all, but he won't be superstar- his reach is about 9-11 ppg. So Knicks didn't loose another Drazen Petrovic with that trade as some people might think.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I think it was too much, but can't do anything about it now. Hopefully in 05' we can get someone good in the draft, maybe this year get a first round pick from someone else.

More pressure on Sweetney....


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> While everybody is clamoring about Marbury, ask yourself some questions.
> 
> 1. Are the Knicks a contender now?
> ...


Keep in mind it is possible that Marbury will step up his game and be re-born playing for his hometown team. He is already fabulous and I think It's possible he will play even better now and that is scary good.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

dolan simply wont allow the team to rebuild. And im all for it as long as the team has a shot. knicks were an 8th seed last time they went to the finals. You never know.


----------

